# Bojanglez. Guildford.



## strider8173 (Apr 13, 2012)

After many years of looking at it i finally got to take a look, batterd and broken, pitch black and full of pigeons, Bojanglez nightclub still has a few sercrets it want to tell.

without going to the history centre i dont have much of a histroy for you apart from my local knowledge.
build as a theatre in the 30's the building has an elegant past, as we move into the modern day it became a cinema and then a number of nightclubs, Pulse then Bojanglez. 
Doors closed somewhere around 98, 2000 and other than a fire in 2011 the place has been left to the birds that now nest in the main room

Once we were in we had a good look round and found some intresting little finds....




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*can i take your coat*




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*if only we had the key*




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*an echo of the past*




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*original boiler?*




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
*carlings out mate*




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
*the lighting rig still hangs*




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*till receipts and flyers*




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*the last bottle*




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
*The way in still with footprints. the last clubber??*




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
*the original decor fighting for a final view*


Its dark, bring a torch.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2012)

Great photos,thanks.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 13, 2012)

The original ceiling cornice looks fantastic, shame they covered it up! The hooch bottle, man that stuff was horrid haha! Thanks for pics!


----------



## Lady Muck (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh the memories.
I used to go to this club every weekend without fail. They were not very strict on ID and we were let in from the age of 15. Maybe this was part of the reason it was shut down ?
I believe it was closed before 2007, there is another report on it on this site...


----------



## highcannons (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice one mate. Seeing that revealed plasterwork made me wonder if the building or facade are listed?


----------



## strokesboy21 (Apr 16, 2012)

love the lighting rig the local gay club here got the exact light on its ceiling as well


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 16, 2012)

highcannons said:


> Nice one mate. Seeing that revealed plasterwork made me wonder if the building or facade are listed?



i do hope so because this whole street is empty apart from a burger place and what nots. 
there planing to build on it i think.
you can see some nice architecture out the front but the whole fronts ruined when they painted it red, inside there are hints of the old theatre as pictured, u can access the surounding buildings from the same way in but most have been gutted.
oposite side of the road is the same....intresting office building there tho i wanna have a look at at some point.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 18, 2012)

great report and pics thanks for sharing


----------

